# eclipse? blicke net durch



## X-Dragon (5. Nov 2004)

hab mir mal runtergeladen aber blicke nicht durch....
ich finde nicht mal die Einstellungen für java-compiler..
kann mir einer da helfen  hab ne 3.1 version


----------



## bygones (5. Nov 2004)

verschoben zu IDE

unter windows -> preferences -> java -> Compiler


----------



## X-Dragon (5. Nov 2004)

ja sorry


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (7. Nov 2004)

https://www.tu-chemnitz.de/wirtschaft/wi1/lehre/2004_ss/wi_pr3/eclipse/index.htm


----------

